# Trek XO-1 2011 Model



## mightymouse_toon (Aug 9, 2010)

Anybody got any ideas when this will be released (uk) as it looks fantastic?

It seems to be available in Russia but no where else (its a bit to far to travel to for one):
http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...=/search?q=trek+xo-1+2011&start=20&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

That does look great... I was pretty disappointed that the Gary Fisher Erwin CX bike wasn't Apex. The Presidio looks great, but I'm looking for my teenager--and they aren't getting a $2000 bike. The Fisher models don't run smaller than a 50, but it looks like the X0 will go smaller.

In any case, we should know all details about all 2011 Trek bikes by the end of the week.


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

Just released today it appears. Why did the price go up with Apex? $1809 is steep.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think most Trek dealers will sell for something like $1699... Trek lists high MSRP on their website--but I agree. More expensive than I was expecting. Certainly makes the Bikes Direct bikes seem that much more appealing... I mean, you can do this bike plus a nice paint job to mask the origin for substantially less... and get better parts:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_cross_pro_rival.htm

I do think the Trek frame is higher quality with better tech... I don't like Bikes Direct, but the price difference is pretty startling.


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

Agreed. BD is hard to beat. Kinesis frames arent too shabby, especially for that price.


----------

